# Need a name! Suggestions? (CLOSED, THANK YOU)



## Sinamuna (Oct 25, 2021)

He is a college professor, aged 36. Single and straight (also seeking a relationship for him!).
Very friendly and outgoing, loved by his students.

UPDATE: His name is officially Marcus Tyson. :3 Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## ben909 (Oct 25, 2021)

what does he teach?


----------



## Sinamuna (Oct 25, 2021)

ben909 said:


> what does he teach?


He's a Paleontology professor who teaches evolutionary biology and life sciences.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 25, 2021)

ok
....
although on second thought that info does not help with nameing


----------



## Sinamuna (Oct 25, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ok
> ....
> although on second thought that info does not help with nameing


That's okay XD


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

Marcus.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2021)

Dinosaur Neil... nope, taken. Tyson?


----------

